
Docker-in-Docker in Gitlab Runners - twooster
https://medium.com/@tonywooster/docker-in-docker-in-gitlab-runners-220caeb708ca
======
twooster
Gitlab gets a lot of love around here on Hacker News. I'm sure there's a lot
of people setting up their own servers and maybe running into some
questions/problems around setting up Docker-in-Docker style builds. There's
some information out there, but I decided to put together a comprehensive-ish
guide that maybe could be of use. Let me know if you have any questions!

~~~
inchevd
This looks like a nice write up guide, was just wondering here, how do you
keep docker builds tags from clashing if they're all running on the same
Docker instance?

~~~
twooster
Sadly they have to operate cooperatively. :/ I've taken great pains to prefix
all of my builds with "${CI_JOB_ID}" and add a `clean` step at the end to tear
down all created images. It's not perfect, but it works well enough in a
trusted environment.

